# Any one heard of Boucher Guitars?



## tennisplayer (Jul 2, 2009)

I know they are made in Canada, but never played any of them. So I would like to hear your opinions!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*I fiddled with one*

And it was not bad, but I just can't get myself around their belief that if they age the top woods with music that their woods are going to resonate better, you can read their history and judge for yourself though.
The one I played with was a friends and he swears by it and thinks that they are one of the best made guitars, but like in all things it really depends on what sound you like.Ship:smilie_flagge17:
here is their link
http://www.guitareboucher.com/index.php?lang=en


----------



## tallhouserecordingco (Jul 29, 2009)

Anyone know what stores carry these?


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

There are not many dealers west of Quebec. And none west of Ontario. I spoke with Robin a few months ago and he was eager to send me a guitar or two for evaluation, but the Summer is an extremely busy time for me and I simply don't have time to devote to a new product line. 

I do expect that they will be excellent instruments, but as to how they compare with other more established Canadian luthiers, I can't know. Boucher does have a source for high quality Red Spruce and often sells to Dana Bourgeois - which puts him in some pretty illustrious company. Dana makes some of the finest instruments on the planet.

re. the "music aging". Seems pretty simple and I doubt it has any real effect, however, everyone has to have a story to tell, and this is no more outlandish than some I've heard!  And it certainly can't hurt. Heck even hens lay more eggs when they have music playing!!  (Bad Michael!! No Biscuit)


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Lets give it to Mikey*

Well at least Mikey will eat almost anything, but I still have a hard time believing that if you blast a piece of wood with sound that it will somehow maigically age the wood, it just can't change the cellular process, that takes real age and time to do.Ship 9kkhhd


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Ship of fools said:


> .Ship 9kkhhd


not touching this one,i've learned my lessonkqoct


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

xuthal said:


> not touching this one,i've learned my lessonkqoct


Flaming fire and adding fuel 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Cooked-Stabilize...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1215|293:1|294:50


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Flaming fire and adding fuel
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Cooked-Stabilize...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1215|293:1|294:50


wha........


----------



## ZeroFret (Aug 1, 2008)

tallhouserecordingco said:


> Anyone know what stores carry these?


I think Steve's Music Store in Ottawa sells them.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Steve's has gotten behind these in a big way. 

The Toronto Store and Ottawa store can get them in easily enough - the Montreal store had @ 15 of them in stock early in July. They are built in line with the Martin playbook, with a variety of interesting woods and nice Adirondack tops. I played one extensively and A/B'd it with a D-28, a Gibson D and a Morgan D and it was really nice.

Well worth checking out for anyone with a dread jones.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Very high-quality guitars and excellent value.


----------



## tennisplayer (Jul 2, 2009)

pattste said:


> Very high-quality guitars and excellent value.


how EXCELLENT,  please??


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

tennisplayer said:


> how EXCELLENT, please??


8.73 on the Excellence scale?

Seriously, they are a lot of guitar for the price.


----------



## Gitpik (Apr 13, 2006)

They say if you play one in Buchard gardens it will bring you luck !!


----------



## Joebob (Aug 4, 2009)

Great gtrs, like all brand some are good some are ok and
some are amazing !!!! if you can find a shop that hand select them,
then they have great ones !!! my personnal favorite the dreadnuts !!!
the jumbo are nice too !!!


----------



## gerrythegreat (Mar 14, 2009)

Joebob said:


> Great gtrs, like all brand some are good some are ok and
> some are amazing !!!! if you can find a shop that hand select them,
> then they have great ones !!! my personnal favorite the dreadnuts !!!
> the jumbo are nice too !!!


DO you know of any shops that hand select them? I am close to MTl


----------



## Joebob (Aug 4, 2009)

Im sending a PM.


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

tennisplayer said:


> how EXCELLENT, please??


Joni Mitchell bought one. The Spruce Goose.


----------



## JohnEsmokes (Sep 9, 2009)

great guitars indeed


----------

